# Dating Animal Crossing Villagers



## Alphamega (Jan 19, 2014)

I got inspired by the Dreamie Couples thread back in the New Leaf discussion area to come up with my own mechanic.  Suppose there was something in the game that not only allowed you to display romantic interest in other villagers (and vice versa, a villager having a crush on you), but also had the possibility of your character entering in a relationship with one of your villagers.  No, you're not going to get any bedroom action, but your romantic relationship with the character can evolve into something very deep and meaningful.  Got the basic idea?  Now...here's a few questions.  Should this become an option:

What effect would it have on gameplay and your village?

What villager do you think you would date, and why?

What villager do you think would most likely have a crush on you?

As for me, I think mechanics wise, in addition to the villager giving out more flirty/romantic dialogue to you (the maturity of which would depend on the type of villager, for example a Peppy villager would probably flirt with you like a schoolgirl and give you cute nicknames, a Snooty villager would be very elegant about the whole thing, a Grumpy villager would most likely be very awkward in romance but nonetheless means well, ect), will also be more likely to give gifts to you, occasionally containing rare items you can't get in the stores.  The villager I would probably most likely date is Punchy, because he's the Lazy villager in my town (I find that personality really cute) and he's very friendly towards me, especially when I crossdress ingame.  Meanwhile, I think if anyone has a crush on me, it's probably Pippy, but only because she has sent me at least one or two notes trying to get me to "play" with her.

I await the responses.


----------



## beffa (Jan 19, 2014)

I LOVE this idea, although I guess the idea of incorporating relationships into such an innocent game for primarily children doesn't sound fantastic. It sounds too… adult. I guess. However I would LOVE the mechanic.

*What effect would it have on gameplay and your village?* Not really a lot. I talk to my villagers daily and I'd continue to do so if there was this feature. I'd probably spend more time writing letters and stuff, and I'd probably never TT in case I TT'd my boyfriend out :| I'd also try and play more often.

*What villager do you think you would date, and why?* Kid Cat. He's silly, funny and cute and my most favourite villager ever. I actually wish the mechanic existed because it'd be perfect! *I swear he has a crush on me (question 3)* anyway… I have like 4 of his pictures.


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 19, 2014)

beffa said:


> I LOVE this idea, although I guess the idea of incorporating relationships into such an innocent game for primarily children doesn't sound fantastic. It sounds too… adult. I guess. However I would LOVE the mechanic.



Well to be fair, this game also has villagers that want to move to another town to participate in gang wars, but I get what you mean.  It would be hard to have relationships as a mechanic without it being inappropriate for children.  But I guess it wouldn't get too bad as long as characters don't give any innuendo or whatever.  Might still bump up the rating to E 10+, but the relationships would still be fairly innocent and not overly involved.


----------



## Flop (Jan 19, 2014)

Depends, would same-sex villager couples be allowed?  Because Ed and Clyde were both crazy gay for each other. Ed also had a crush on me, but I didn't mind it. XD


----------



## lilylily (Jan 19, 2014)

Alphamega said:


> Well to be fair, this game also has villagers that want to move to another town to participate in gang wars, but I get what you mean.



lol  when cherry said this to me once i seriously put down my 3ds for a while and stared at the wall because i thought, "this can't be real life."

i think the idea is interesting but i agree with beffa. also keep in mind, if there's relationships, there's also break-ups and i don't know if i would pick up this game ever again if my favorite villager didn't leave town, but me and stuck around for months. 

i'd probably date kabuki or avery. they make me laugh.


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 19, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Depends, would same-sex villager couples be allowed?  Because Ed and Clyde were both crazy gay for each other. Ed also had a crush on me, but I didn't mind it. XD



Well DUH, otherwise I wouldn't be dating Punchy :3



lilylily said:


> lol  when cherry said this to me once i seriously put down my 3ds for a while and stared at the wall because i thought, "this can't be real life."
> 
> i think the idea is interesting but i agree with beffa. also keep in mind, if there's relationships, there's also break-ups and i don't know if i would pick up this game ever again if my favorite villager didn't leave town, but me and stuck around for months.



Yeah, I love how they have those little nuggets of slightly more mature humor.  I mean, granted it's softened by the fact that they think a "turf war" is people flinging turf at each other, but still.

Ah yeah...breakups.  I hadn't thought about that, actually.  To be honest I have no idea how that mechanic would work.  Maybe this whole dating thing isn't as great of an idea after all.  Still, it's fun to think about :3


----------



## fleaofdeath (Jan 19, 2014)

Honestly, I more like the idea of playing matchmaker for my villagers rather than being with them. I feel like Penelope and Hamlet would be adorable together (I mean, Hamlet just gave Penelope his shirt the other day.) But if I could date one of my villagers? Isabelle all the way. She's too freaking adorable <3


----------



## Beary (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes,
Yes,
YES.

I WUV YOU ROSCOE


----------



## Flop (Jan 19, 2014)

fleaofdeath said:


> Honestly, I more like the idea of playing matchmaker for my villagers rather than being with them. I feel like Penelope and Hamlet would be adorable together (I mean, Hamlet just gave Penelope his shirt the other day.) But if I could date one of my villagers? Isabelle all the way. She's too freaking adorable <3



I hope Penelope dies old and alone. All she ever does is ping me for fruit.


----------



## Firekai (Jan 19, 2014)

If the villagers could be in relationships and you could help them out, sort of oversee it and give advice and such, I would totally love it. Like if Wolfgang wanted to date Whitney and he asked me to take him to Main Street to pick out the perfect gift. c:


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 19, 2014)

fleaofdeath said:


> Honestly, I more like the idea of playing matchmaker for my villagers rather than being with them. I feel like Penelope and Hamlet would be adorable together (I mean, Hamlet just gave Penelope his shirt the other day.) But if I could date one of my villagers? Isabelle all the way. She's too freaking adorable <3



I think dating Isabelle is kinda cheating in this context.  I mean, she IS your secretary after all.  Isn't it like, bad form to date your coworkers?  Though who knows, maybe society doesn't work that way on that particular world...


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 19, 2014)

Firekai said:


> If the villagers could be in relationships and you could help them out, sort of oversee it and give advice and such, I would totally love it. Like if Wolfgang wanted to date Whitney and he asked me to take him to Main Street to pick out the perfect gift. c:



Eeeek! I would love something like this. I'm more interested in shipping the villagers than me myself "dating" one but I wouldn't mind the aspect one bit.

But if you like break up or something would the villager avoid you for a few weeks?
What if the villager moves away before you break-up? 
Could you go on "dates" with the villager?
Would you be able to have long distance relationships? If that happened...could they come back without doing the 16 villager cycle? 
What if Biskit isn't sending me enough chocolate...or I catch him flirting with Lolly? 
What if we're married and he has an affair? 
What if he's secretly gay and didn't tell me?

Lol I think it would add waaaaaay too much drama for me, and it still is kind of a "children's" game. But you never know, maybe someday we'd be able too. It'd be pretty cool


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 19, 2014)

xxLollyxx said:


> But if you like break up or something would the villager avoid you for a few weeks?
> What if the villager moves away before you break-up?
> Could you go on "dates" with the villager?
> Would you be able to have long distance relationships? If that happened...could they come back without doing the 16 villager cycle?
> ...



Well, the way I see it, breakups wouldn't happen unless it was a mutual agreement between the two of you, or if the villager you were dating moves away.  How the animal handles the breakup for the time being would probably depend on their personality, the Peppy villagers would probably be all overreactionary about it, the Smug villagers might try to pull a whole "fedora'd nice guy finishing last" parter, Normal and Uchi villagers would most likely be calm and understanding, Lazy villagers would be really sensitive and might cry a bit, and so it goes.  But any hard feelings wouldn't last longer than a day or so.

As for catching Biskit flirting with Loli, I think the best course of action is to invite her for a thre- ...uh...I mean, smack her in the head with with a net a few times for good measure!  Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 19, 2014)

Interesting. I hope they do add a dating supplement to the game I'd be soo interested to see all the villagers' reactions for everything and see if they're suitable for me or not. I would probably date everybody...then take my pick for a "permanent partner." 

Lol ugh not Lolly she's too cute to....well anything really. Even to smack. I'd let it slide a time or two...then smack her.


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 19, 2014)

Exactly!  This town seems to be more or less separate from the US government, who says polygamy isn't in order?

Oh wait, not all at once.  Well, that works too and is probably a good bit more realistic.  Do some ingame speed dating!  Huh, now I'm wondering how it goes if you date a character from another town, or if a villager from your town has a crush on a villager from another town.  Maybe they might have requests for you to deliver presents to him or her?  Love letters?

As for Lolly, you could just decide to "ship her off" to another town should she intrude on your man.  Nobody would even know, and you could have Biscuit all to yourself~


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol no not all at once. I don't want to start a fight at like our only town store and start a scandal that the mayor not only dates animals....but she dates all the animals in her town  I think that would be cute to do too  kind of like petitions. I'd really want to read the letters though. 

Aww poor Lolly I couldn't do that to her...but I may threaten to push her off that cliff she lives so close to.


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, I suppose it wouldn't be an issue if you got the option to turn your town into a self reliant utopia where everything is held in common, even boyfriends and girlfriends.  But we have as much of a chance of THAT happening as we do of Quentin Tarantino making a movie that isn't overly violent, so it can only be a "what if" scenario...

Reading their letters?  I'm unfortunately too much of a goody two shoes to do that, I'd feel horrible if I violated their privacy.

Anywho, Imma go to bed.  Hopefully this thread's still activeish in the morning.


----------



## Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

TBH I WANT TO SAY BOB BECAUSE HE'S MY FAVOURITE CAT VILLAGER AND I'M 100% SURE HE'S GAY ANYWAY!

well i dont wanna say rosie because she annoys me after about 3 conversations
i don't have lolly so don't know
ankha is just undateable 
tangy is.............an orange

screw it i'm going with bob

- - - Post Merge - - -

ps olivia is not my type


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 20, 2014)

You're NOT dating Tangy?  B-but just look at her!  That cute little shirt, her inherent peppiness, great coloration, she's perfect waifu material.  Date the girl already.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm not into bestiality.


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 20, 2014)

Did you not read "no bedroom action"?  Because bestiality is only if you have a sexual relation with an animal.  And since this obviously wouldn't happen in an E rated game, there's no need to worry about bestiality.

Even on the chance you could, it wouldn't be bestiality, it would be xenophilia.  Bestiality requires that the creature of a different species either does not meet or exceed the brain capacity of a human, or cannot communicate consent.  Since these creatures are of a different species but are both as intelligent as humans and able to give consent, it's technically nothing illegal.  Though that's probably only because world governments haven't really come upon an issue like this, since we don't have anthropomorphic cats walking around.  Not yet anyways.

...well, that went a little more in depth than I thought.  But point is, simply dating a villager isn't bestiality.


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 20, 2014)

Not sure how I would feel about this, I prefer it to be ambiguous. Though, I'd be a sucker for all the smugs. <3


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)

I am nowhere near drunk enough to be reading this thread omfg top ****ing lols.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 20, 2014)

Uhuh. Me and Punchy were meant to be <3


----------



## Rosalina (Jan 20, 2014)

Fang is much husbando <3


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 20, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> Uhuh. Me and Punchy were meant to be <3



I think you came into the wrong neighborhood broski.  Punchy is mine <3


----------



## Yatogami (Jan 20, 2014)

Notice me, Diana-Senpai! Q.Q


----------



## Syd (Jan 20, 2014)

camofrog is gonna be my husband


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok can i just have Julian pls we're kind of like a couple atm and he calls me his mon amie and he sends me gifts about everyday or mail me and always pings me, I mean idk. If you don't call that dating, then idk


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 23, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> *Depends, would same-sex villager couples be allowed?*  Because Ed and Clyde were both crazy gay for each other. Ed also had a crush on me, but I didn't mind it. XD



Have a male human try on a female clothing item at The Able Sisters. That should answer your question.


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 23, 2014)

Cou said:


> Ok can i just have Julian pls we're kind of like a couple atm and he calls me his mon amie and he sends me gifts about everyday or mail me and always pings me, I mean idk. If you don't call that dating, then idk



Sure, why not.  I'll be sure to send you an engagement present.  Maybe a Perfect Pear :3


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 23, 2014)

I would love to date a villager *points at Rosie :3*


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 24, 2014)

why just limit it to villagers? i wanna get with that swinging bachelor tortimer


----------



## Chime (Jan 27, 2014)

I would love this!
I've always joked about Rowan being my husband <3


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 27, 2014)

Chime said:


> I would love this!
> I've always joked about Rowan being my husband <3



And with a touch of fairy magic, that joke can be a reality!  *poof*


----------



## bun (Jan 27, 2014)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> I'm not into bestiality.



^ ;x;


----------



## Beccu (Jan 27, 2014)

ive always wanted to seduce a frog


----------



## bun (Jan 27, 2014)

Beccu said:


> ive always wanted to seduce a frog



mrs. wart jr


----------



## Beccu (Jan 27, 2014)

bun said:


> mrs. wart jr



yes, pls nintendo make my dreams come true


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 27, 2014)

Beccu said:


> ive always wanted to seduce a frog



Ooh, it'll be like the princess and the frog, but this time the frog is the size of a person, is only half naked, and spends his time interacting with a koala, a chicken, and various other animals.  And he also doesn't turn into a prince.  Not yet anyways.


----------



## xaldyn93 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dating in Animal Crossing would just be too weird, it's too cutesy and innocent. As for whether or not you'd be able to date the same sex, it'd probably be a thing in Japan, and then the English versions would just have "best friendship" in its stead, since supposedly Gracie, Sahara, and that peacock are all heavily implied to be trans/crossdressing guys in Japan, (although there's no such thing as a female peacock to begin with lol).

I'm a guy, and Marshal definitely has a crush on me. Like, big time. Constant flirting, and he's sent me a few letters, for no reason, (no presents attached, and I've never written a single letter to anyone lol), with some pretty mushy stuff in them. Of course, he's probably like that to everyone because of the Smug personality, but I forgive him because he's friggn adorable ~

Oh, and I've had Amelia in all of my towns since Wild World, and the only nickname she's ever given me is "sweetie". Which wouldn't be as awkward if it wasn't highlighted in green every time she says it, which is like every other sentence.


----------



## ninaithorn (Jan 28, 2014)

Dating in Animal crossing is the best part. I get to date someone who I don't really know which I think is really exciting.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 28, 2014)

;w; My pietro~~~~~~ oh gawd


----------



## Amykins (Jan 28, 2014)

I've had villagers express interest in me, like innocent crushes and stuff, but the idea of introducing a mechanic where you date animals? Implied bestiality? I don't think Nintendo would ever spring for that.

These are the same people who wouldn't give Peach her own game until this decade and then only gave her the powers of PMS. Then again, there WAS that "vibe scepter" thing...wtf, Nintendo?!


----------



## Nzerozoro (Jan 28, 2014)

What effect would it have on gameplay and your village?
I think that in my village i would have those annoying couples who have dumb nicknames for each other and do nose kisses. But as for the gameplay I think it would be good because the only way to tell if a villager likes you know is to get there pics and that can take a while.
What villager do you think you would date, and why?
I would probably date Daisy in my village because is a gender-flipped animal crossing version of me and she is so adorable!!
What villager do you think would most likely have a crush on you?
I think that against my will Hazel or Sally in my village would like me.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 29, 2014)

It's more fun to imagine if anything. Then you can make up your own dialogue.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 29, 2014)

I dont think it'll affect the gameplay a lot, i mean, dating someone isn't something big.. just different dialogue from your lover.. And maybe the other villagers will sometimes tease you from time to time  

I would date Shep, like wow damn he looks so chill, but he moved away in a TT accident..
As for my character, my friends and I like to pair him up with Eugene. We also like to think Eugene would be a stereotypical greaser, being rude and really damn flirtatious, but Eugene being a smug ruins it all, sadly. So we stopped thinking that.

and I think Walt likes me, or, well, my character because he was thinking of a nickname for him and he thought of "shorty" in which both my character and Eugene agreed that shorty is a name for your significant other

me and my ac character are different ppl ok


----------



## Elov (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd probably end up cheating on them x: I can't decide between Fang and Zell, noooooooooo.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (May 15, 2019)

I don't want them to add dating into an Animal Crossing game. However, I do think it's cute to imagine my mayor having a crush on the much older and wise Walt. But I wouldn't want it to go beyond that. It is too weird, I think. I don't want to imagine her kissing or holding hands with a kangaroo! >.<


----------



## GolguiAr (May 15, 2019)

xaldyn93 said:


> (although there's no such thing as a female peacock to begin with lol).



There are such things as female peacocks, they just do not look as flamboyant


----------



## LadyDestani (May 16, 2019)

I don't think dating would ever be included in Animal Crossing. It just doesn't feel like it would fit and I can imagine the outcry from parents. But I have jokingly told my husband that Grizzly is my equivalent of his anime waifus. In my imagination, some of the things Grizzly says or writes to me are very sweet and sometimes flirty. I also sometimes ship my villagers with each other if they talk about each other a lot or hang out together and it feels right. But that's as far as I need it to go. If I wanted to play a dating sim, I wouldn't look to Animal Crossing.


----------



## buny (May 16, 2019)

dating animals? 

idk, i think the game is very innocent and i like how it focuses on friendship and community. I don't think there's any room for dating in AC, though that's just my opinion ^^


----------



## 707 (May 16, 2019)

imlaughingkjsskjank
everyone is my baby
i couldn't

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH
but if it was like stardew valley were you can marry other players or something like that then that'd be super cool!
it wouldnt have to do with dating tho


----------



## dizzy bone (May 16, 2019)

Idk I’m definitely against any kind of dating mechanic for your playable character. An absolute no to the whole dating animal/villager thing wtf. I DO hope that we can have actual unique friendship/bestfriend after we gained a certain level of friendship with another villager... (eg. A secret that only that villager knows, or special items you can receive from a bestfriend etc. idk) but that’s it. The most I can think of for some kind of dating thing to work is villager x villager. Your villagers could have different levels of friendship with other villagers and you can influence and encourage certain relationships. For example, if Butch and Bea are seen talking and the conversation ends on a good note with both of them singing, their friendship between each other increased. Later, Bea might ask you what you think about Butch because she has a crush on him or whatever, or whether she should choose Goldie, another villager she has a high friendship/compatibility with. Whoever you choose, they will become a “couple” or whatever, basically just hang around each other more and have unique dialogue between them. But I think us as a playable character having these dating sim type options is just too weird.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 16, 2019)

I agree that having your character be romantically involved with a villager could be problematic. I really think of my villagers as animals (which they obviously are) and it is a game for children, so adding human/animal romance seems like a huge no-go. I like the idea of animal/animal romance. WW had ?secret admirers? which was cute.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 2, 2019)

It isn't that bad and I wouldn't mind the option even if I wouldn't make use of it. There was this animal crossing like game where you actually could date the animal villagers. It wasn't as bad as it sounds! It wasn't weird or anything and the game still had his innocent touch. 
I think it's unlikely that Nintendo will give us this feature anyway


----------



## CaramelCookie (Jun 2, 2019)

Well, the newest Pocket Camp items have a "june bride" theme and one of the loading images are of a female player dressed as a bride along with Lobo, dressed as a groom, under a wedding arch, and it reads something like "tie the knot in a feathery paradise". So, maybe they are thinking of that.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 2, 2019)

CaramelCookie said:


> Well, the newest Pocket Camp items have a "june bride" theme and one of the loading images are of a female player dressed as a bride along with Lobo, dressed as a groom, under a wedding arch, and it reads something like "tie the knot in a feathery paradise". So, maybe they are thinking of that.



Woah, lol i didnt think they would do that!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 2, 2019)

Hmm it's a bit strange for me, I'd rather not be able to date villagers
they're like my children ; w ;

i like to ship villagers with other villagers tho
i think it would be nice to have friendship indicators to see who gets along with who the most!


----------



## Fey (Jun 2, 2019)

From me also a definitive no on PlayerXVillager romance - it's just an uncomfortably uneven dynamic. I'd be fine with a villager having a crush, or even flirting with us, as long as it stays one-sided though

Relationships or mutual crushes between Animals I'm completely down for, even if it's on the bottom of my list of hopes/wants for the new game. I could see them asking us for advice or to deliver a present to their crush because they're too shy to do it 



ScaryGhosts said:


> WW had ?secret admirers? which was cute.



That's adorable, I did not know that about WW! I'd definitely be all for that returning in the new game. Really most anything that adds more dialogue or interaction between villagers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Speeny (Jun 5, 2019)

Tried to in Wild World when I was younger.  It's a good idea though.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 5, 2019)

Nintendo would never do that. Not in this age. There's just to many people trying their hardest to get offended over the smallest stuff.


----------



## ESkill (Jun 5, 2019)

While I'm not really into the whole dating the villagers thing, I do think New Leaf has some kind of flirty stuff in it. Like, I remember Julian asking me for (or giving me) furniture and making some kind of joke about it meaning we'd move in together. And sometimes the letters I get are sweet and can be interpreted certain ways.
I do think a lot of the villagers interactions are open to our interpretation, which I like. I have a male and female horse villager in my town. And one of them will ask me to deliver something the other forgot at their house and it's always clothes. And sometimes when they're mad at eachother you can assume they had a romantic squabble. I'd rather things stay open ended like that and we can use our imaginations to fill thing in and make our own stories. So I wouldn't mind more unique things being added that are open to interpretation, but I'd prefer if there's no official dating. But I do like the idea that as you increase your friendship you get better presents from them or unique information about them .


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 5, 2019)

I like the idea of this BUT I also moreso like the idea of being matchmaker too. I admit there?s been a couple villagers I really liked, but I think I?d like being matchmaker more and watching all the drama unfold in town, especially with all the snooty villagers  and how funny the uchi villagers would be to watch go through that. Or cranky ones!


----------



## Onyx (Jun 8, 2019)

I think it would be kinda weird. When I was young though playing the first ds game I was CONVINCED my character was dating purrl. 
In happy home designer I made one of the goats have a wedding house and a picture of another goat boy on their nightstand lol i can't remember who. It might be cute if villagers could date each other. But then like.. I would want them both to move at the same time with each other and not like break up.. ouch.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 9, 2019)

omg if nintendo did this a generation of furries would rise up. but with all the wedding crap nintendo is shoving into the animal crossing community, with pocket camp (a gyroid event, a fortune cookie, leaf ticket items, AND a garden event) hell all the wedding stuff could be a hint towards marrying a villager in the switch game. who knows. of course nothing deep but i could see it playing out the way you could date villagers in magicians quest mysterious times. it was lighthearted and nothing special, but the option to date was still there. As people have been saying though i do like the idea of villagers dating eachother. it sounds more reasonable than dating animals (since it is a bit weird for a human to be dating an animal). i'd sell an internal organ to date Teddy though


----------



## poweradeex (Jun 9, 2019)

I was wondering this also...I would date Vic if it was possible.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 9, 2019)

To the people that are talking a Pocket Camp, I'm pretty sure that's just for fun....
It's like playing dress up and pretending to do those things.




Also it's June


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 9, 2019)

Gross, gross, gross, I'd really hate for this to happen


----------



## Liability (Jun 20, 2019)

i wouldn't really want this. i like how smug villagers casually flirt with your character, but it's nothing too serious or deep. now, if villagers could date each other, i'd take that over them dating us


----------



## Pellie (Jun 21, 2019)

Eh, I'm not sure what I should think about this. Honestly, it would be that kind of feature I wouldn't 
welcome with open arms. I always see my villagers as either good neighbors or best friends, but not
as love interests. I mean, if the villagers would like to date each other, then I guess I have to live 
with that, although I would prefer if Animal Crossing wouldn't get involved in any "love story" stuff.
I don't wanna hear the whole time from a villager why villager X doesn't love him/her, ugh. I have 
already enough to do with building a whole town in the upcoming game, any kind of love drama is 
the last thing I need tbh.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 28, 2019)

Dating is something I definitely don't need in this game at all.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 28, 2019)

I would be alright with it I guess. I mean, it's not something I would be super happy about, but if they did add it, I wouldn't be super annoyed I guess. One thing I do like about this idea is playing matchmaker, it would kinda be like harvest moon where you could set couples up


----------



## Ojo46 (Jul 28, 2019)

Honestly, not sure how to feel about dating in the AC universe. I wouldn't boycott it or anything but I'm not sure it's something that I want or need that badly within the series.


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 28, 2019)

I guess i'd pick Kyle or Ken?
They're adorable, man.


----------



## dumplen (Jul 30, 2019)

no, no no.

My villiagers are baby and will be forever baby. No dating until I'm dead.


----------



## bittersweet-VICTORY (Aug 7, 2019)

*What effect would it have on gameplay and your village?*
As for gameplay, if _we_ as the player can get together with a villager, they should be able to pair up as well, maybe even in a Fire Emblem sort of manner, where you can get "first dibs" by encouraging the villagers to go for it and get together (like how you arrange the S supports). Village-wise? It'd make everything a lot more lively and engaging, for sure.

*What villager do you think you would date, and why?*
Either my man Butch or the one and only Whitney. Both of them are incredibly sweet and I love them to death. Too bad you can't have a harem.

*What villager do you think would most likely have a crush on you?*
Honestly not sure with this one personally.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 11, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> Nintendo would never do that. Not in this age. There's just to many people trying their hardest to get offended over the smallest stuff.



This is exactly what I thought too. I also think it's a feature that wouldn't fit so good into a game franchise 
like Animal Crossing. At least after all these years where I played AC, start to dating villagers out of nowhere would feel kinda weird.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 16, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 226284


Ok but can we just talk about how cute O'Hare is in this photo?? >w<
If we did have dating id love it and I'd choose him for sure uwu


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

little me would’ve loved the chance to date a villager (i googled “how to date a villager in acww” way too much lmao) but this is a feature i definitely think doesn’t belong anywhere near this series - dating an animal would just be weird lmao


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Mar 16, 2020)

If they'd do it they'd probably make it so that there's no same-sex couples, which would mean I'd never touch the feature anyway. Plus, doesn't feel like it'd fit the tone of Animal Crossing anyway.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 16, 2020)

I don't think it would be something Nintendo would do, but I wouldn't mind it despite not liking any villagers that way.


----------



## GingerLemon (Mar 16, 2020)

Although it is a cute idea, I think Animal Crossing does have a huge child audience who play. As a result, I don't think there should be any text which is too flirtatious and mature as it would be inappropriate for them. I like the idea of the game staying innocent and promoting friendships  

Then there's the whole human villager dating an animal villager thing. Not sure how I feel about that.

The suggestion of being a sort of match maker for your villagers sounds kinda cute. 

I don't know, I think my conclusion is that I would like it to stay relationship free


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

like someone said before me, i would've LOVED this as a wild world kid!! but maybe not the right fit for the animal crossing series LOL !! i do like the villagers vaguely suggesting having lil crushes on each other or having cute flirty dialogue but i don't think it should actually be a Part of the game


----------



## shendere (Mar 17, 2020)

ya know.. i would LOVE if they let you be a lil matchmaker for villagers to date. like, set punchy and cookie up or whatever, have them go on lil dates and blush and enjoy their time together. and then sometimes break up and then you see them stomping around angry when they run into each other LOL. it would be cute and funny. i dont really care for dating the villagers bc i kinda see them as like, sweet lil babies and animal fwends to care for and love so it's kinda weird for me to look at them romantically. i love bob, but i'd love for bob to sit on my lap as i cuddle him up and treat him like a lil babu feeding him a strawberry cake

edit: i'd also like to add i mean that in the most normal of way like a pet cat LMAO that can eat cake


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

I wouldn't want Animal Crossing to turn into a dating simulation between the player and villagers. There really is so many other games flooded with dating simulation and many genres that exist solely for that type of thing. 

I don't want to be all "we live in a society" but everything is so focused on dating and non-platonic intimacy all the time as if that's the only thing that matters, so this is a fresh of breath air. I like that Animal Crossing is focused on friendship. Plus this is a game for kids and dating animals is a pretty offbeat idea anyway.



shendere said:


> ya know.. i would LOVE if they let you be a lil matchmaker for villagers to date. like, set punchy and cookie up or whatever, have them go on lil dates and blush and enjoy their time together. and then sometimes break up and then you see them stomping around angry when they run into each other LOL. it would be cute and funny. i dont really care for dating the villagers bc i kinda see them as like, sweet lil babies and animal fwends to care for and love so it's kinda weird for me to look at them romantically. i love bob, but i'd love for bob to sit on my lap as i cuddle him up and treat him like a lil babu feeding him a strawberry cake
> 
> edit: i'd also like to add i mean that in the most normal of way like a pet cat LMAO that can eat cake



I do like this idea though! It would be a cute spin off game if they have little innocent crushes on each other.


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 27, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> If they'd do it they'd probably make it so that there's no same-sex couples, which would mean I'd never touch the feature anyway. Plus, doesn't feel like it'd fit the tone of Animal Crossing anyway.



Why wouldn’t they have same sex couples? They do in games like Stardew and Harvest Moon. I think the bigger issue is the romantic relationship between an animal and a human character. Either way, I agree that this idea wouldn’t work even if it could be considered as cute.


----------

